# Flamingo Fishing Fun!



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice reds, Ive never caught one... I see I am going to have to think about going back there soon....


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Flamingo is an awesome place to go! I'm actually jelouse of you're snook and the number of trout you caught. We almost went that way, but then decided we wanted to go gulf side. Paid off in the end with the reds, but we would of liked to get some keeper trout :-/. Next time!

Have you considered camping at Flamingo? I know you said it was a long drive for you in your report, so camping is a good option. It got a great camp ground, so look into it! ;D


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Gonna give some thought to it for sure.. 
Camping accommodations already covered too....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

great report keep them coming


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great report!
That's a sweet shot of Buttonwood!
I feel like I bump into you guys everywhere. lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, it looked like a nice day with some fun sized fish to play with. That's good enough for me. 

Oh and btw, there's nothing wrong with releasing legal fish.  ;D


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Well, it looked like a nice day with some fun sized fish to play with. That's good enough for me.
> 
> Oh and btw, there's nothing wrong with releasing legal fish.  ;D


This is true, but being my favorite eating fish, unlikely ;D


----------

